# Wilderlands PbP game at CircvsMaximvs.com



## der_kluge (Feb 7, 2008)

I've got a well established Wilderlands campaign going on over at CM.

Character creation thread is here:
http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/showthread.php?t=30773
You'll need to register there if you aren't already.

I've got some very active players, and I'm pretty active, so it's preferred if you can post multiple times per day.  I basically leave the game open at work all day long.  

We're at about 1500 posts already, and I've no desire to stop it anytime soon. So, if you want in a longterm game, here's your chance.

PM me there for more details.

I've got a couple of openings.

Game thread here:
http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/showthread.php?t=30988

OOG thread here:
http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/showthread.php?t=31776

Post in the Character creation thread if you're interested.

PCs are a human barbarian, human rogue, human sorceres, dwarf cleric.

This is an E8 game, meaning the level is capped at 8th.

They are currently 2nd level.


----------

